# Yellowstone Village (#0269 RCI)



## dreamin (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm holding a 2 BR unit at this resort for my nephew, wife & twins (age 4).  The most current review is 2005 and it was only rated 5.  Has anyone been there recently?  Have any renovations been done that would increase the rating?  The location to the park is wonderful and I think they would really enjoy Yellowstone.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 19, 2011)

There is a review on RCI from May 15, 2011. Not exactly glowing but decent and current.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 19, 2011)

My 2¢ worth:  At Yellowstone, because of distances involved, location is everything.  Given that great resort proximity to the park, if the resort has a decent bed and a hot shower, everything else is relative.  The family will be spending most of their time inside the park, where it's still nearly 20 miles just to see Old Faithful.  I'd say take it and enjoy the vacation.

Dave


----------



## chellej (Jun 19, 2011)

I am biased and love Island Park Village resort but we spend most of our time in the island park area and only make one or two day trips into the park  so the 22 miles from the entrance are nothing.    Worldmark in yellowstone is much closer and much nicer than yellowstone village but the chances of snagging a summer week are nil.

I think the rustic-ness of Yellowstone village fits with the area and you can look at it like a camp cabin at its best.

The first time I took my kids to the area we stayed at a non timeshare cabin (ponds lodge- bunkhouse)  in Island park.  They were very rustic  but clean, we were able to have camp fires and it is one of their most memorable vacations ever.


----------



## Greg G (Jun 19, 2011)

I agree with Dave - Because of the distances involved, location is everything.
Since you'll be spending the vast majority of your time exploring the park then as long as you have a good shower and the room is decent you should be good.   We stayed in West Yellowstone in a nice 2 bedroom rental at Yellowstone Wildlife Cabins and I'm glad we were right at the West entrance.(depending on what you want to see being inside Yellowstone would even be better although there are no timeshares inside the park).   Also in West Yellowstone you still have easy access to groceries, restaurants, etc.

Greg


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 19, 2011)

We've stayed there, but it's been 5-6 years or so.  As others have said, the location is great--just about 10 min. to West Yellowstone, and Hebgen Lake boat docking is only about 2 mi. away.  Nothing at all fancy, but we were comfy and the people there were really nice.  Very modest, but functional, swimming pool at the time.

I even put us on a wait list for purchase, as hubby loves to fly-fish the area in June and this would have been great for him.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 19, 2011)

We were there in 2009, a 3-BR half of a duplex. What the others said - it was a comfortable place to sleep, eat breakfast and fix lunches & snacks, and enabled us to take one of the best vacations ever. Yellowstone Park rates a 10, what else matters?


----------

